# ILF Limb conversion for Formula Riser



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have found a couple of threads discussing how it is possible to convert an ILF limb to fit in the Forumla Risers. The only thing that I couldnt find was how the heck you do it? Is there an adapter you put on the bottom of an ILF limb or what. Thanks guys!

SB


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The only thing currently available is just for Uukha limbs. By all accounts it works well.

-Grant


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

If you want ILF limbs It's best to get an ILF riser.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah i saw that conversion piece on lancaster for Uukha. People sounded pretty confident that it was possible, but thats all I've seen also. I'm hoping there is something out there so I don't have to spend at least $250 if I want to change my limbs. Thanks Grant. Just makes me want to stay with ILF…unless it is possible somehow. 

SB


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

yeah thats what i am starting to think…the formula's just come up more often in classifieds.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I just stayed with ILF until I got to my final draw weight, the. Decided to get a formula rig to try. I like both and shoot both. But for learning and growing as a shooter you can't beat an ILF rig for ease of limb matches and for price.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

sbblackbelt said:


> yeah thats what i am starting to think…the formula's just come up more often in classifieds.



I say this as someone who shoots both a Formula rig as well as ILF, and the "worst-of-all-possible-worlds", Uukha/Formula combo (which rocks, despite what some may think)-

Don't pay so much attention to what people sell, it's what they keep and shoot well that should be more interesting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

baller said:


> I just stayed with ILF until I got to my final draw weight, the. Decided to get a formula rig to try. I like both and shoot both. But for learning and growing as a shooter you can't beat an ILF rig for ease of limb matches and for price.


Agreed.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I like Hoyt but I really dont see any advantage in the Formula system


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

there is none, advertising aside. it's just a limb pocket, the much-vaunted flexing between the pivot point and the limb bolt happens with *every* limb root - you're basically paying extra to be locked into Hoyt's limbs (with examples that are sufficiently nebulous to be totally discountable) and a bushing in the limb where you could stick a damper you'd normally stick in the bushing every decent riser already has.

woo.

I'm sure Formula risers and limbs shoot just fine.

I'm also sure that they offer no advantage over the competing system unless you are the beneficiary of Hoyt's corporate profits.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Based solely on its engineering merits the formula design makes some improvements over the current conventional limb pocket. 

But when it comes to performance..... I really think it's all about the archer shooting the bow.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, this archer is only shooting 190's with the range rental bow right now. So I'm well aware of the work I need to put in before I need something like this. I was just hoping if there was a conversion kit of some kind, other than uukha, I could get a decent used riser and stick with the $80 limbs I was planning on getting anyway. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

You still can get plenty of decent risers out there for ILF. Look into the GMX, the GXP, the Winex, the CXT....there are others as well. All very good and all ILF.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

baller said:


> You still can get plenty of decent risers out there for ILF. Look into the GMX, the GXP, the Winex, the CXT....there are others as well. All very good and all ILF.


Drool!


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2129338&page=2&p=1069510495#post1069510495

I found this thread…it is a much more controversial topic than i would have imagined. Either way…i hope someone will come out with eventually. Hoyt may not take to kindly to it.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoyt can deal with it. they are the ones that chose to go off with an effectively proprietary limb pocket.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

caspian said:


> Hoyt can deal with it. they are the ones that chose to go off with an effectively proprietary limb pocket.


Honestly, I think they would make more money if there was an adapter. They would get people who are wanting to spend the money on the riser but not on the limbs yet. Then hopefully that person would not only buy their riser for the ILF limbs but eventually just buy the Formula limbs and abandon their riser. 

but what do i know.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

sbblackbelt said:


> Honestly, I think they would make more money if there was an adapter. They would get people who are wanting to spend the money on the riser but not on the limbs yet. Then hopefully that person would not only buy their riser for the ILF limbs but eventually just buy the Formula limbs and abandon their riser.
> 
> but what do i know.




What you said is a litte confusing so let me make sure; YOu are saying people would by a formula riser with an adapter so they could shoot ILF limbs. And when they up grade would get Formula limbs and abandan their formula riser? 


Anyway; They have a Top end ILF line as well. The have the new GPX and the proven GMX. They make all their limbs in ILF and Formula configurations. If you want a Hoyt ILF set up Get a GPX/GMX with 720/F7/Quattro limbs or go formula with Ion/HPX/RX and the same limbs but with the Formula design. No need for an adapter. You can go either way with hoyt. Personally I have my eye on the GPX - maybe in a couple years.

Infact if you are in a real need of a bow; I could possibly be talked out of my helix(cobalt blue) and cartel hardcase for $600 I'd even throw in a set of 1816 Plat plus arrows.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

take the helix and run like you stole it....it's a highly sought after riser. When they show up, they don't last long.--wish I could afford it, I'd pick it up...really just want the riser.

Formual? They're not beginner bows...no reason for an adapter. I was asking the same question a year or so ago-- came to the conclusion of, if you want an adapter for ILF limbs, then the formula is not for you....limbs too expensive--not at all, for who they're intended for.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

It seems to be a pretty split argument. Though it may be more rookies like me on the adapter side. 

I messed up some of my words in the last post so lets see if I can explain myself better. A riser like the Formula Excel would be a nice option alongside the Horizon or SF Forged+ for entry/intermediate risers if you could use ILF limbs (privilege or axioms). This way you can work up to the final poundage that you want to shoot before you invest in the nice formula limbs (assuming they do offer some advantage.) Right now, if you are a beginner or intermediate shooter it is pretty strongly encouraged NOT to get a formula riser. If there was an adapter I wonder if Hoyt would sell more of the excels (and ultimately more formula limbs) to younger shooters and it wouldn't be so frowned upon. 

I dont disagree with you guys on it isn't a good entry level set up. I also totally see that you can get an awesome ILF setup and avoid all of the headache. I just don't see the problem with an adapter being put out there other than it takes away from the "exclusivity" of the formula brand. 

As far as the Helix Goes - I can't afford it. I appreciate the offer but that would be too much bow for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

in a point...yes, hoyt would sell more risers if they had an adapter. Have a cheap plastic adapter, then have a high quality aluminum adapter...buy some cheap accessory package and it comes with the riser.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> in a point...yes, hoyt would sell more risers if they had an adapter. Have a cheap plastic adapter, then have a high quality aluminum adapter...buy some cheap accessory package and it comes with the riser.


Hahaha if people want package deals give them a package deal. "$350 adapter - Gift w/ Purchase: Free Hoyt Formula Excel riser"


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

sbblackbelt said:


> Honestly, I think they would make more money if there was an adapter. They would get people who are wanting to spend the money on the riser but not on the limbs yet.


possibly. I just don't see the point. you can spend less on an ILF riser, don't have to deal with the adapters, and Hoyt limb don't seem to have the best reputation at the moment.

the whole (and possibly only) point of Formula seems to be the limb pocket bridge, if you're using adapters you don't get that, and is there any point if the limbs aren't that great? especially when you're paying a premium to do so.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

caspian said:


> t - you're basically paying extra to be locked into Hoyt's limbs (with examples that are sufficiently nebulous to be totally discountable)


There we go with that old chestnut again, caspian. 
You just won't leave it alone, will you. 
Despite Border, Sky, MK Korea and Uukha all making formula limbs to order or in stock. 

I did stand in Border Archery's HQ, drawing on their rather impressive looking and feeling limbs in a Formula riser. 

The Uukha Formula riser adaptor. 

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p8469.html



So, despite you not actually having seen any of these because they're nebulous, everyone is "locked into" Hoyt limbs. 
Seems a bit odd now that there are now more formula limbs on the market that AREN'T MADE BY HOYT than ARE made by Hoyt. 

Oh. Wait. 
How come you aren't seeing them? 
Guess people are quite happy with their Hoyt limbs after all?

I still can't get over how you selectively ignore the evidence and continue to target Hoyt when manufacturers like:

Perris, 
Bear, 
Martin, 
Bob Morrison, 
Yamaha, 
Nishizawa, 
Great Tree
Samick
Black Swan
A&H archery
PSE
Sebastian Flute
Smokey River Bows
Roberson Styk
and many others ALL have proprietary limb fittings. 
Some don't even swap between their own models?

You're noticeably silent about all those?
Why is that? 

You forgot to point out the Axis, which is the only Hoyt riser which uses the Hardlock system. So off you go then..

If you ARE actually concerned about being locked into a single brands limb system, you should logically go off about all of these too. 

But you won't, will you? 

I think most people who've been around a while , particularly every time this subject comes up will note that you've got a serious bias and willful ignorance about this issue. 

It's not like people who can use google won't know how wrong you are and will wonder why you're acting so strangely.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

whiz-Oz said:


> You just won't leave it alone, will you.


nope, because it's the case. no amount of attempt at justification is going to change that.

not interested in red herring discussions about arcane mounting systems by non-mainstream manufacturers either.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

It is interesting. People seem to be as impassioned at being Hoyt fans as they are against them. They make fine products, people claim they aren't on par with other manufactures in for limbs - yet they still are being used by the archers with medals around their necks. while I understand the argument about them sponsoring the best so they get more exposure - the fact remains that the archerys still used their "inferior" limbs to win or place very well. 

I can not see why people are so offend by hoyt making the formula limb pocket. It has its design advantages - but clearly ILF designs are still just as good. 

Buy hoyt or Buy something else. One way or another - get over the hatehoytformulaRAGE.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

caspian said:


> nope, because it's the case. no amount of attempt at justification is going to change that.
> 
> not interested in red herring discussions about arcane mounting systems by non-mainstream manufacturers either.


So, how can it be the case, when it clearly isn't the case. I mean, facts are facts and this one is pretty obvious. 
There are more than Hoyt producing limbs that fit paralever risers. 
That is a fact. 
Therefore, one isn't locked into Hoyt limbs. 
Therefore your assertion is 100 percent wrong. 

If you were against proprietary limb systems, the facts are that there are more than Hoyt for you to be taking aim at. 
So now you're redefining your statements to fit just pointing at mainstream manufacturers?

Oh. 
That's convenient. 

So why don't you just come clean that you've got some sort of unjustifiable pathological hatred against the fact that a company did something different and their name is Hoyt? 

Anyone who knows anything about facts and how to find them would find your argument to be ludicrously unsupportable.

You know, I've never seen anyone but yourself wade in on this. 

Maybe everyone else moved with the times and left this illogical mindset the second that Border archery whipped up a set of formula limbs in late 2009? 
Like.. almost five years ago?


----------

